# Help and advice required!



## Zodo (Aug 6, 2014)

So my husband and I welcomed our little boy in Jan 18 after 4 failed cycles of IVF, we decided to got to Reprofit in Czech Republic. We would like to try IVF again but are undecided whether to go back to Reprofit or try Greece.  We would like to make a holiday of it too but I am split between going back to the place where it worked last time or going somewhere else and add a beach holiday. If we chose Greece has anyone got recommendations, we are considering New Life or Embryoland.

We are going for IVF again due to me being 40 this year and hoping that I still have good pregnancy hormones running through my body. My husband also had a low sperm count and I find trying naturally is emotionally draining.

Reds zodo xx


----------

